# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  My androgenetic alopecia

## ili

Hi there, I'm here to share my hair loss story and hopefully reach more advice on this worrying condition.
I'm 29 and have been suffering hair loss since i was 15 years old.
I have tried everything off the shelf - supplements, Regaine, other topical treatments available on the market, shampoos, laser and the list goes on.
I've been tested for thyroid and iron and has all been normal, so my last conclusion is that my hair loss is hereditary (from my father's side) unfortunately for me, being a female it's a lot more embarrassing than it is for men.
So I continue my journey of tackling this hair loss problem on a daily basis, while my hair thins drastically with every shower and every brush stroke.

Hope I'll be able to share some useful information with some of you too.

Currently I'm considering going back to laser treatment, which so far has been the most effective, however expensive here in South Africa. 

I experience constant itching on my scalp and my hair become greasy very quickly. i think that might be due to too much sebum and too little hair to absorb it.

I use coal tar shampoo which is by far the most effective relief I have used for that.

P.S. To anyone considering Minoxidil - Years ago I was on a course of 5% women's Regaine topical solution, without a miss of applications for over one year. I did grow thicker hair and my hairloss did slow down, however once i stopped the treatment, I was left with severe psoriasis on the scalp, itching and pain, Accelerated hairloss and much disappointment, My experience with Minoxidil is - NEVER EVER AGAIN!

----------


## born

> Hi there, I'm here to share my hair loss story and hopefully reach more advice on this worrying condition.
> I'm 29 and have been suffering hair loss since i was 15 years old.
> I have tried everything off the shelf - supplements, Regaine, other topical treatments available on the market, shampoos, laser and the list goes on.
> I've been tested for thyroid and iron and has all been normal, so my last conclusion is that my hair loss is hereditary (from my father's side) unfortunately for me, being a female it's a lot more embarrassing than it is for men.
> So I continue my journey of tackling this hair loss problem on a daily basis, while my hair thins drastically with every shower and every brush stroke.
> 
> Hope I'll be able to share some useful information with some of you too.
> 
> Currently I'm considering going back to laser treatment, which so far has been the most effective, however expensive here in South Africa. 
> ...


 have you been to a dermatologist?You can use nizoral shampoo 2% or any other shampoo that has ketokonazole.

----------


## Tracy C

> So I continue my journey of tackling this hair loss problem on a daily basis, while my hair thins drastically with every shower and every brush stroke.


 You need to see a doctor who specializes in treating hair loss.  The doctor may be able to prescribe medicine that can stop the loss.  Once the cause of your hair loss is resolved, regrowing hair becomes easier.






> Currently I'm considering going back to laser treatment, which so far has been the most effective, however expensive here in South Africa.


 I've been using the laser comb myself for over four years.  Using it has improved my hair.






> I experience constant itching on my scalp and my hair become greasy very quickly. i think that might be due to too much sebum and too little hair to absorb it.
> 
> I use coal tar shampoo which is by far the most effective relief I have used for that.


 Coal tar shampoo such as Neutrogena's T/Gel does do a good job of treating that problem.  Nizoral shampoo also does a good job with that.  Nizoral is also a mild anti-androgen that may be helpful in treating androgenetic hair loss.  I use the 1&#37; Nizoral A-D version one or twice per week myself.






> P.S. To anyone considering Minoxidil - Years ago I was on a course of 5% women's Regaine topical solution, without a miss of applications for over one year. I did grow thicker hair and my hairloss did slow down, however once i stopped the treatment, I was left with severe psoriasis on the scalp, itching and pain, Accelerated hairloss and much disappointment, My experience with Minoxidil is - NEVER EVER AGAIN!


 I am sorry you had such a bad experience with Minoxidil but unfortunately the advice you have given here is very bad advice.  First and foremost, there is no such thing as 5% women's Minoxidil.  Most imporantly though is the fact that Minoxidil is the only medication proven to regrow hair for women.  No other medication is proven to do that at this time.  The side effect profile for Minoxidil is very mild and well tolerated by most who use it.  Most people who use Minoxidil do not experience any side effects.  Unfortunately some do and I am sorry you did.  However, your experience with Minoxidil is not typical.

----------

